# Liquide renverser sur Macbook air



## scientificon45 (8 Mai 2013)

Salut
Voila j'ai créais ce poste car j'ai renverser quelques cl de schweppses sur le bas du clavier de mon mac juste au dessus du trackpad, suite a cet incident j'ai immediatement retourner mon mac pour faire sortir le plus de liquide possible j'ai ensuite sécher le clavier aux seche cheveux et ensuite je l'ai essuyais avec une chiffon speciale écran et je l'ai éteins, quelques minute après je redémarre mon mac donc je remarque une barre de chargement en dessous du logo de la pomme lors du demarrage ensuite la touche maj lorsque elle est activer les lettres apparaisse en miniscule, ensuite les fenêtres s'affiche lentement et l'effet d'apparition n'est pas fluide dernier problème lorsque je lance chrome et que j'effectue une recherche il m'ouvre une fenêtre sur une autre fenêtre donc voila un petit topo des soucis que je rencontre avec mon mac, mais voila j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de le réparer en le ramenant aux store apple de montpellier sachant qu'il a peine 3mois que je me le suis procurer et combien cela me reviendrait si il est possible de le réparer ?

Au passage je m'excuse si je ne me suis pas présenter est que cela s'avère être obligatoire, et je compte sur votre aide et votre avis afin de m'aider a peut être surmonter ce problème merci d'avance.


----------



## Siciliano (8 Mai 2013)

Hello,

Je dirais comme ça qu'il y a un problème avec la touche MAJ comme quoi elle serait restée "collée" vu le diagnostique que tu nous fais...


----------



## scientificon45 (8 Mai 2013)

Euh non sicilianon aucune de mes touches n'est collé mais la touche maj lorsque la ptite diode verte est allumé cela me fait apparaître des letrres en miniscules au lieu d'être en majuscules.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2013)

scientificon45 a dit:


> Salut
> Voila j'ai créais ce poste car j'ai renverser quelques cl de schweppses sur le bas du clavier de mon mac juste au dessus du trackpad, suite a cet incident j'ai immediatement retourner mon mac pour faire sortir le plus de liquide possible


jusque là ok, bon réflexe

c'est ensuite que c'est pas bon


> j'ai ensuite sécher le clavier aux seche cheveux et ensuite je l'ai essuyais avec une chiffon speciale écran et je l'ai éteins, quelques minute après je redémarre mon mac


là c'est pas bon

il fallait
eteindre le mac voire enlever batterie si amovible
puis laisser secher ( 1 à 2 jours)

et surtout pas
- de sèche cheveux
( ca pousse le liquide à des endroits divers dont des  endroits non atteints avant l'operation sèche cheveux
 et ca chauffe l'ensemble et peut cuire des elements ou enclencher des réactions chimiques divers ( ca dépend des produits renversés)
donc globalement ca peut faire empirer les choses

-ni rallumer avant séchage complet

ensuite vu ce que tu décris je suis d'accord avec l'avis de Siciliano

si le SAV ne prend pas en charge , il y a quelques manuels de démontage - nettoyage de clavier


----------



## Siciliano (8 Mai 2013)

Ou si tu préfères, la touche SHIFT quand je parle de la touche MAJ (et non pas MAJ verrouillée).
Essaye voir avec un clavier externe et dis nous si ça fait toujours pareil (quand tu écris bien sur).


----------



## scientificon45 (8 Mai 2013)

La touche shift marche tres bien meme tout le clavier etait opérationelle sauf quand j'activer la touche maj juste au dessus de la shift mais pensez vous que le ramener chez un agl me permettra de regler le probleme je suis prêt a débourser ce qu'il faudra, car aux fond ce qui m'inquiete surtout c'était la lenteur de l'os est les animations qui n'était pas fluide.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2013)

le problème c'est que le coup du liquide n'est pas pris en charge
c'est même à l'inverse un truc qui faut sauter la garantie

Apple a  intégré des detecteurs d'humlidité, précisement pour  , au moment de réparation sous garantie, detecter s'il y avait eu pénétration de liquide
et donc ne pas prendre en charge les réparations si liquide

(et il y a eu quelques batailles  juridiques car certains détecteurs étaient trop sensibles, d'ailleurs Apple vient de " perdre " contre une class action à ce sujet concernant des iphones :  compromis contre un chèque de 53 M de $)


----------



## papadben (9 Mai 2013)

Le sèche cheveux est certainement ce qu'on fait de pire...
Il vaut mieux passer un coup d'aspirateur....


----------



## esimport (10 Mai 2013)

avis aux maladroits: j'avais publié un tuto à l'époque sur les dommages liquides sur macbook:

oxydation d'un macbook par du liquide


----------

